# When Should You Increase The Weight?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Without progression, the body has no reason to adapt and that leads to stagnant training. Which is known as the dreaded PLEATEU. If you aren’t making gains with your current program, then you aren’t going to achieve the results you want. A big mistake many people make is finding a program and sticking with it [...]

*Read More...*


----------

